# Guinea pig issues - 2 storey hutch



## CAZ37 (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi im new to the site and am looking for some guinea pig advice. Ive had 2 guinea pigs for 2 years, they have always been in a one storey hutch, however last weekend i transferred them into a 2 storey hutch. I thought they would love it! More space and exercise!! However they will not use the ramp to get from one floor to another. Their bed with lots of hay is in a covered section on the top floor and i put there food downstairs to encourage them, however its just not working! 

Any tips? Is this just something that takes time?


----------

